
Getting Started with Swift on AWS Lambda - weissi
https://fabianfett.de/getting-started-with-swift-aws-lambda-runtime
======
mikece
This was just done a couple days ago:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23352501](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23352501)

